# Upgrade on WF 4/gill lights



## Hawthornecrazy (Oct 18, 2020)

I had JAF/co make the reflectors, lenses and bezels for my 39 Western Flyer. I can’t tell you how good of a job he did on these parts, just amazing. Now I’m just waiting for the seat to be recovered and I’ll have it done. Thank you for checking it out. I’ll post more pictures once I get the seat on.


----------

